# FS - 36 inch t5 light



## sniper (Oct 23, 2010)

coralife 48 inch dual light T5NO with 1 colormax and 1 daylight bulb $55 ---sold

coralife 36 inch dual light T5NO with 1 colormax and 1 daylight bulb $35
very good condition

PM if interest, thanks


----------



## sniper (Oct 23, 2010)

still available


----------



## sniper (Oct 23, 2010)

still for sale


----------



## sniper (Oct 23, 2010)

sniper said:


> still for sale


anyone interest?


----------



## sniper (Oct 23, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

where in vancity are you? do you mean 10,000k?


----------



## sniper (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks, van west


----------



## foxracing702 (Nov 3, 2011)

is the nova extreme a DIY 5 bulb fixture now? pics?


----------



## bodo (Apr 21, 2010)

here are some pic of the T5 HO Dual light fixture.... 3 DIY halogen bulbs built in to get the amazon effect...


----------



## sniper (Oct 23, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## foxracing702 (Nov 3, 2011)

OH very cool setup! good luck with the sale!


----------



## sniper (Oct 23, 2010)

stiill for sale


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

PM sent re: 48"


----------



## sniper (Oct 23, 2010)

bump it again


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

sniper said:


> coralife 48 inch dual light T5NO with 1 colormax and 1 daylight bulb $55 ---sold
> 
> coralife 36 inch dual light T5NO with 1 colormax and 1 daylight bulb $35
> very good condition
> ...


What is T5NO? Is that like normal output as opposed to high output? How would that 36" one be for plant growth?


----------



## Thrice756 (Feb 11, 2013)

sniper said:


> coralife 48 inch dual light T5NO with 1 colormax and 1 daylight bulb $55 ---sold
> 
> coralife 36 inch dual light T5NO with 1 colormax and 1 daylight bulb $35
> very good condition
> ...


Is the 36" still available?


----------



## sniper (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks, its sold


----------

